# Giro d'Italia English Audio Coverage?



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone found any live, online streaming English language Giro commentary, with or without video, either way is fine?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

There's a link on steephill for one at EuroSport, but I wasn't getting any audio from their player. My guess is that you have to be in the U,K. for any EuroSport UK stuff to work.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I found that link as well, but didn't think about regional restrictions. I'll have to try it through a UK proxy server and see if it works.

Cheers,
Pete


----------

